# E.G.Booz



## spock2008

I need real help on my E.G. Booz bottle. It has all the Tale -tell sign of the original In accordandance with McKearin book on American Glass. There a few confusing points. They are. A period after the word "WHISKEY". Can anyone out there show me a good clear pic of this bottle? I request no specculation but only facts. Thanks.
 I need Color, Dimensions, specifics.


----------



## diggerjeff

http://www.antiquebottles.com/repro/BoozOrig.jpg
 http://www.bottlebooks.com/booze.htm
  see if these links help!!


----------



## spock2008

thanks diggerjeff. It helped some. Please note that thre were other EG Booz mold according to Mckearin book on American Glass.


----------



## medbottle

Greetings spock2008, and welcome to the forum.  If your bottle has the chamferred corners at the roof, here is an easy way to identify an original Booze.  The chamfers on the original do not extend past the first row of shingles.  If your bottle has a straight roof, authenticity will be a little harder to determine.  Some of the Clevenger repros have a small (~1/16") CB below the door, and/or on the base.  

 With regard to the period after whiskey, it is often missing on original Booze bottles, so don't judge by this alone.  According to the article, the Booze was a difficult bottle to blow, and the maker often failed to blow hard enough to fill some of the details, especially if the mold was dirty.  

 I have an Old Bottle Magazine with an excellent article comparing traits of original Booze bottles with the various repros.  When I get home, I'll take a look for more info if you need it.  Let me know.


----------



## bearswede

How about some pics, Spock?


----------



## BRIAN S.

Hi Spock and welcome to the forum !
 Please post some pics of your E.G. BOOZ !
 Here's a little info for you to check out to try to determine if yours is a Clevenger Bros. repro or a Whitney original.  For the identification procedure of the original GVII-4 Whitney Booz's and the later reproductions , I will refer to the different sides of the E.G. Booz bottle as follows.....
 Obverse -- Front door and windows
 Obverse roof ---E.G. BOOZ'S OLD CABIN WHISKEY 
 Obverse right --- E.G. BOOZ'S OLD CABIN WHISKEY 
 Obverse left --- 120 WALNUT ST. PHILADELPHIA
 Reverse --- Plain 
 Reverse roof --- shingles and " 1840 " date
 Base --- base seam and push up 
       In Identifying an original Booz , one should look for the following marks that are unique to the Whitney bottle. 
  Obverse  --- 1. Door latch ---  The door latch is perfectly centered and in the shape of a full " S " lying down . 
  Obverse roof  --- 2.  " S " in  " WHISKEY "--- The " S " on the original will be centered directly below the " C " in "CABIN " Off centered in repros.
  3. Periods in E.G. Booz's --- The periods after E.G. are not even with the bases of the letters. The letters " E.G. " angle slightly downward while the periods angle slightly upward.
  Obverse right --- 4. Period after WHISKEY --- The period has long been the main indentifying mark on the Booz bootle. There are , however , examples where the period does not appear , due either to a dirty mold during production or a glassblower not blowing hard enough into the mold to get a clear impression on the glass.. When the period is missing , there is a good chance that the two dots below " T " in " ST " on obverse left will also be missing or faint.
 5. " K " in WHISKEY --- On the Whitney Booz , the top fork of the " K " will be wider than the bottom fork. On reproductions , the opposite is true.  
 6. " G " in E.G. BOOZ'S --- The base of the "G " is closed on the original , open on the repros.
  Obverse left --- 7. " UT " in WALNUT --- " UT " is slightly larger than the preceeding " N ". Most noticeable at the bottom of the letters.
  Beveled roof varieties 
  8 . The cut at the ends of the roof only goes into the first row of shingles. 
 There is additional identification mark which may or may not appear on the Whitney Booz Bottles. According to McKearins , there should be a line beneath the " T " in " ST " on the obverse left of the GVII - 3 and GVII - 4 varieties. I have never seen nor heard of the existence of a Booz with such a marking. The only known Booz mold has the two dots nbeneath the " T " . ( a variant McKearin lists as the GVII-3a and the GVII-4a ) as do all of the Booz bottles I have seen , including George McKearin's own Booz bottle. These dots also appear on all reproductions.
 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  DIFFERENCES between the GVII-3 straight roofs Whitney Booz and the Clevenger reproductions.
  Obverse ---  1.  Door latch --- Latch on original is in shape of lying down " S " and is perfectly centered between both doors. Clevenger repro has latch in the same shape but majority of latch is on the right door. 
  Obverse right ---  2. Apostrophe is slightly larger on the original
  3. " S " in WHISKEY  --- " S" is slightly smaller than the proceeding " I " on original . Letters are same size on repro.
  4. " Y " in WHISKEY --- The bowl of the " Y " is wider on the original . 
  5.  Letter size --- Letters are bolder on original .
  Obverse left  --- 6. " PHILADELPHIA " --- Length of the word " PHILADELPHIA " is slightly longer on the original.
  7. " WALNUT ST. " --- Length of words " WALNUT ST. " is slightly longer on the original .
  8. The 2nd " P " in  " PHILADELPHIA " --- The horseshoe of " P " is wider on the original than on the Clevenger. 
 Obverse roof ---  9. " OO" s in BOOZ'S --- The " OO" s tend to be complete on the original , while on the Clevenger the " OO " s are drawn well into the neck.
  10. " OO " s in BOOZ'S --- The first "O" on original is perfectly centered beneath the neck. On the Clevenger , the " O" is off to the right of center. 
  Reverse roof  --- 11. Small flaw in shingle ---  There is a small flaw in the first full shingle   ( from  the left ) of the third row of shingles on the Clevenger repro. It looks like a small
 star in the top left quadrant of the shingle. This flaw is on all bottles made with the Clevenger mold , including those made by Dell and Hofbauer .
 Base --- 12. To my knowledge all original Booz bottles were made using a snap case . The Clevengers also used a snap case when making their bottles , but some do appear with pontil marks.
  -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 I hope this helps and please post a pic of your Booz so we can help with authentication , Brian


----------



## spock2008

Here is Guys. Do not be quick to judge photo and Call it a Reproduction because of the color. It measure 7 1/2" tall Gold Amber in color. Latch is dead center. No period after "WHISKEY" Two dots under T . 1/2" thick glass humped at base.  

 Spock


----------



## BRIAN S.

Hi spock ! 
 Your pictures didn't upload.....please try again. 
 I'm anxious to see what you have .....The originals came in various shades of Amber and McKearins even mentioned bottles in shades of Green.  You have the right height and coloration. Brian


----------



## oldshoe4u

Hey brian I was able to download here it is (spocks bottle)


----------



## BRIAN S.

I'm sorry to say that the one pictured is a repro. 
 And I'd say it has the words embossed on the base BOOZ BOTTLE . Correct ? 
   Brian


----------



## oldshoe4u

Brian, are some EG booze repros more valuable than others?  I see on E-bay that some go for next to nothing and some will fetch almost $200..  I saw one EG go for @$3,000 about two months ago that had very little description and almost no photos.  I greatly appreciate seeing your post on the differences I copied it to keep for that day at the auction when I see one[]


----------



## bearswede

Hey Bob...

 I paid $30 for this one...


 Ron


----------



## BRIAN S.

Spock,
 I have circled the tell tale signs in the pic of your bottle that tells me it is a repro. 
 And I'm almost positive it isn't a Clevenger repro either. The Clevengers are the most sought after of all the repro's in the E.G. Booz Bottle. They started reproducing the Booz bottle in 1930. And some of these early repros are very good. And I have seen these early Clevengers sell in the 30.00 - 125.00 range depending on the age. I'm sorry to say that yours wasn't very hard to determine that it wasn't an original Booz and I didn't even need additional pics.  But , it is still a pretty window bottle and would look great displayed in a sunny window. 
 Is your bottle embossed with BOOZ BOTTLE on the base ? Or does it have any embossing at all on the base ? 
 Hope this helps , Brian


----------



## BRIAN S.

Hi Spock !
 Thanks for the email informing me that your bottle does have " BOOZE BOTTLE " embossed on the base. That info helps a lot in naming the manufacturer of your E.G. BOOZ !!!!
  Your bottle is a  Italian reproduction , imported by the Crownford China Company of New York. ca. 1960's
   A rough estimate on value of your repro would be in the 25.00 + or - range because of the nice coloration and it being a nice window bottle. 
   Hope this answers all your questions , Brian


----------



## bearswede

So, Brian...

 I'm pretty sure mine's a Cleavenger... but how can I tell how old it is???


 Ron


----------



## BRIAN S.

Ron ,
  Probably would have to look at some more pics to tell the age . The earliest Clevengers were the straight roof. The thought they wouldn't have the same trouble as Whitney did with the straight roof. After 12 years of breakage problems during production and shipping the Clevengers finally gave in and switched to the bevel roof variety.
 Brian


----------



## spock2008

To all the experts out there and to all the people who have helped me identify this bottle. I still believe that the bottle has a chance of being the real deal, I am sorry!, there have been no concrete evidence otherwise. I appeciate Brian pointing ot the corners at the roof and encircircling the letters that has to be line up perfectlly, i.e (OCS), howeverif one refer to McKearinBook "AMERICAN GLASS" Ca 1948, see page 565. GVII-5  no.283. My only problem is dimension and color, could there have been a honey amber bottle instead of the Pale green Mckearin mention


----------



## bearswede

Brian...

 My repro may not be Cleavenger after all... I can't find the star-like flaw in the shingle...


 Ron


----------



## bearswede

Base...


----------



## bearswede

Full frontal...


----------



## BRIAN S.

Hi again Spock ,
   No original , or original BOOZ mold variant of the E.G. BOOZ was ever embossed with " BOOZE BOTTLE " on the base. But , to put your mind at ease.........
  You can contact Norm Heckler info@hecklerauction.com
 or Jim Hagenbuch glswrk@enter.net to verify the info I supplied you was accurate and correct on your repro.
 These two people are experts in the bottle field and run well established Antique bottle auction houses and they will be happy to supply you with info on your bottle!
   Have a good one !  Brian


----------



## BRIAN S.

Ron ,
 It's hard to tell for sure without examination! Does it have CB on it ?
 Here's some more info....
 The Clevenger Bros. beveled roof ( GVII-4) Booz that was produced after (approx.) 1942 , is considerably different from the earlier ( GVII-3 ) straight roof versions. The new bottle was made in a pit mold. Which required a mold boy sitting in the pit , to open and shut the mold for the glassblower at his signal. The use of this type mold eliminated the appearance of the base seams which appear on both the earlier Clevenger and Whitney Booz's. 
 The GVII-4 (beveled roof) Clevenger appears in several variants. Variant 1. has an applied , tooled  lip. Variant 2. is identical except the lip is tooled only , no extra glass being added. 1950's. Variant 3. appeared with a small "CB" under the door on the obverse. After Clevengers was sold in 1966 , all the Booz's were produced with " CB " on the base. ( the small " CB " of variant 3 still appears on this later variant ) . All four variants were made either pontilled or with a snap case .
 The Booz Bottle has been reproduced by many different companies.And some are good and some not so good. There is a lot of confusion surrounding the identification of the originals from some repros , and also a lot of confusion in telling one companies repro of the Booz from anothers.  This bottle and its repros has confused people and collectors for 70 + years now.      Brian


----------



## BRIAN S.

Spock,
 Here's the pics of the original E.G.BOOZ bottle that you requested. 
 And also a pic of the GVII-5 mold variant that you were asking about.


----------



## BRIAN S.

close up of tell tale points


----------



## BRIAN S.

The GVII-5 circled in the group pic !


----------



## epgorge

Here is a cobalt blue booz where the chimley is three inches long and goes down into the "00" of booze. It doesn't have the Booze embossment on the bottom as the Itlalian ones do. It is smooth based with a rough pontil.

 What is it?

 Joel


----------



## epgorge

bottom


----------



## epgorge

frig


----------



## whiskeyman

Believe this cobalt Booz is one of those Haunton notes as "Maker Unknown".
 Clevenger, Wheaton, Italy ( Booze Bottle),  China, and the Armstrong Cork repos have been mostly IDed, but there is one type with longer necks and vivid colors that no attribution has yet been made.


----------



## JustGlass

Heres the real deal....Cut cornners only go into first row of shingles...When they reach into that second row its a dead give away thats its a repro.


----------



## JustGlass

pic 2


----------



## poisons4me

There is no way that is a real eg booz bottle,its not even a clevenger.here is a real eg booz and there is no mistaking them.


----------

